# Sticky  Bloat chart



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Can't remember if this was posted before, but with Snobear bloating just a few days ago, it's been on my mind. I would suggest printing it and having it handy for review. 


Also, mods might want to make it a sticky.


Here is the new link-

http://www.bmd.org/bmdcr/bloat_chart.pdf


----------



## LibertyME

Ive never seen this chart!
Thank you Betty!


----------



## Jo Ellen

This is so important. I'm reading it and I'm just sick to my stomach, it takes me back to last year like it was yesterday. Daisy was in Phase 1 (3 times!) but even that was terrifying.

Sticky, absolutely. This is stuff every dog owner needs to know BEFORE it happens.


----------



## inge

Maybe this sounds stupid, but how does a dog get bloat?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great info to have on hand. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Jo Ellen

inge said:


> Maybe this sounds stupid, but how does a dog get bloat?


Million dollar question. You'll get lots of answers on that, some controversial. 

I can tell you what caused Daisy's bloat. I had just brought her home from the vet after her ACL surgery. She was fine by all outward appearances. I set down a bowl of water for her and she drank. It didn't seem to me like she drank a lot, she's certainly drank that much water before, and since ... but for her condition at the time, it was too much too fast and she immediately developed bloat. She was most likely stressed from the surgery (physiologically), excited to be home, and thirsty but I didn't know enough at the time to know how vulnerable she was. 

I sound like a broken record sometimes when people here are bringing their dogs home from surgery ... _*be careful with the water*._


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Duplicate Post


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Thank You! I'll be keeping this! You may have just saves a Fur Child's Life! Thanks!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I know I'm going to get some kickback for saying this but I failed Daisy. Yes I did. I didn't know, and I almost lost her. It was a nightmare I wouldn't wish on anyone. I am sorry everyday now that I didn't know, that I didn't take the time to learn, that I could have spared Daisy that terrible awful weekend. My biggest regret.

Please _*take the time*_ to read this and understand it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Jo, you did the best you could at the time... and luckily, it was good enough. You've also turned that harrowing experience into spreading the word and educating others. Who knows how many others have been spared the heartache because they were more aware.


----------



## Karen519

*Bloat Chart*

Thanks for this chart I think it is helpful.

JoEllen: I knew about bloat my other male samoyed got it and survived because we rushed him to the animal emergency rm not knowing that's what he had. Gizmo also had the surgery where they sew the stomach so it can't flip again. Even having been through this 10 or 12 years ago, when it happened to Snobear, I didn't even think of Bloat until about 15 minutes into it.

*Signs to watch for are:
Wretching and trying to vomit but nothing is coming up.
Trying to poop but nothing is coming out.
Being very ancy-pacing, not sitting down, acting nervous.
Finally Snobear just lay down like he was exhausted. Looked at his gums and thought they were pale.
Also, Feel for a distended stomach or a lump in the stomach.
Get your dog to an emerg. vet immediately-think they said you have an hour.*


----------



## inge

_I am sorry everyday now that I didn't know_

But could you have known? To tell you the truth, my little Tess will come home next Friday, and it sometimes terrifies me because I've got the feeling that although I do my best to read as much as I can and ask questions everywhere, I don't know enough to take the responsibility for that little girl. Every day there is something on the Forum that is new to me...But it that a reason not to get her home and try to be the best I can? No...


----------



## Jennifer

I had never seen this chart before. Thanks for posting.

It makes me think that this is what happened to my last dog, Payton. He passed away on the way to the emergency vet. He had all the symptoms mentioned. We didn't have an autopsy done, but were told that his spleen ruptured. The emergency vet said that he most likely had an underlying condition such as a tumor. Would he have had similar symptoms? It was so out of nowhere. He was fine that night when he went to bed and then woke up in the middle of the night and deteriorated quickly. My sister still blames herself because she is positive that it was caused by a rawhide (very thin small piece) she gave him. I wish we had known more. I feel like I let him down.


----------



## coppers-mom

Jo -I know I have done things completely wrong and pooor old Copper has had to (thank god) live through my learning curve. (pancreatitis- twice- for one)

They have told me to restrict his water intake after surgery and I am sure I did not restrict enough and just lucked out. I never really questioned why I should restrict him so probasbly gave him more than I should have.

give Daisy a hug and cuddle and tell her you love her for me. I shall try to learn and be more aware of bloat so I can hopefully avoid it in the future!


----------



## Goldilocks

Thanks for posting this. I have printed two copies - one for us and one for my brother. Pray we never need this but I plan to keep this tucked inside the front cover of our telephone book.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Not sure it works, but somewhere on this forum I posted the pressure point to help if bloat symptoms appear. Doesn't hurt to have it on hand and give it a try while on your way to the ER Vet.

Here it is...
http://www.ntiwc.org/newsletters/2007_02.php#story11


----------



## mm03gn

Wow thank you for that - I have read it carefully and will have my hubby do the same! I am curious though, about Phase III - it says that "death is imminent" but in the treatment section it says that the dr. will remove part of the stomach and spleen, but then it also says that "it is no longer possible to save the dogs life" - Which is it? Can the dog be saved with surgery in this phase, or will the dog die no matter what?


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Thank you for posting this, hopefully I will never need it.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Deleted my post ... Kimm already posted the link. I just want to say I tried it once and it works!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jo Ellen said:


> Deleted my post ... Kimm already posted the link. I just want to say I tried it once and it works!


I'm glad to hear it works. Sometimes people don't open the links I post. I hope they do this time around. It could help save a dog's life.


----------



## Jo Ellen

mm03gn said:


> Wow thank you for that - I have read it carefully and will have my hubby do the same! I am curious though, about Phase III - it says that "death is imminent" but in the treatment section it says that the dr. will remove part of the stomach and spleen, but then it also says that "it is no longer possible to save the dogs life" - Which is it? Can the dog be saved with surgery in this phase, or will the dog die no matter what?


There's phases within phases. Daisy was in early Phase 1, not the later Phase 1 where the stomach twists. 

In the latter part of Phase III, there's nothing that can be done. When shock becomes irreversible, death is certain.

It doesn't take very long to go from Phase 1 to Phase III. Even if you only suspect bloat, you need to go to the vet immediately.


----------



## inge

Thanks Kimm, I'll ask Rose to show me that pressurepoint.


----------



## BeauShel

I would say that Beau was a early phase 2 or very last phase 1. He had to have the surgery to untwist his stomach and the vet said it was in time to not cause any long lasting damage. 

I have made this a sticky


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Thanks so much for posting this. I just printed it off too. Bloat scares me so much.


----------



## honeysmum

Thank you for posting this I hope everyone reads it.
Jo Ellen no way did you fail Daisy and you both certainly saved Jades life by posting about it. 
Jade was led on her bed 10.30 at night when she got it (I thank god I hadn't gone to bed) The vet came and got her no way that I could get her there on my own thankfully they are only about half a mile down the road.
I think Jade was between phase 2 and 3 her surgery lasted about 3 1/2 hours and I was told to prepare myself for the worst.
Flipping heck I have palpitations even writing it.


----------



## Karen519

*Snobear*

Snobear was in whatever phase they have to do the surgery and we had the surgery where they sewed or tacked the stomach so it can never happen again.
Prior to surgery, vet said she MIGHT have to remove the spleen if there was damage, but there wasn't.
*
I just want to STRESS THE SIGNS I noticed prior to Snobear Bloating Friday Night.*
Ancy-Anxiety
Pacing
Didn't want to lay or sit.
Wretching-trying to vomit over and over-nothing coming out.
Or trying to poop with nothing coming or both.
Distended stomach or Ken felt a lump in his stomach.
Won't/Can't eat or drink.


----------



## tippykayak

Jennifer said:


> I had never seen this chart before. Thanks for posting.
> 
> It makes me think that this is what happened to my last dog, Payton. He passed away on the way to the emergency vet. He had all the symptoms mentioned. We didn't have an autopsy done, but were told that his spleen ruptured. The emergency vet said that he most likely had an underlying condition such as a tumor. Would he have had similar symptoms? It was so out of nowhere. He was fine that night when he went to bed and then woke up in the middle of the night and deteriorated quickly. My sister still blames herself because she is positive that it was caused by a rawhide (very thin small piece) she gave him. I wish we had known more. I feel like I let him down.


Bloat would not be caused by a small rawhide, and if the rawhide somehow did cause an obstruction, it wouldn't have caused a ruptured spleen.

More likely is that your dog had hemangiosarcoma, a cancer of the blood vessel lining that often affects the spleen and causes a rupture. In that case, there is no treatment that could have saved the dog.


----------



## tippykayak

As far as causes of bloat, it's usually because the stomach becomes too full and the contents can't be expelled. Air is the biggest culprit. Even in cases where drinking too much water triggered it, it's probably the air that got gulped with the water that's the problem.

Dogs have to be predisposed to develop it. There are some breeds that simply can't because of the way they're built. There's also a surgery they can do now where they tack the stomach in place, so if a dog is a repeated bloater, they can help prevent it in the future.

The most key sign is nonproductive vomiting. If a dog vomits more than a couple of times, and if nothing's coming up, head straight to the vet. If the dog is vomiting food or bile, a trip to the vet may be necessary if it's happing over and over, but it's not bloat if what's coming up has food or bile in it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dogs can still bloat after the surgery, but the stomach cannot twist so there is no danger of the torsion. Gives you more time to get to the vet. http://www.vetinfo.com/dbloat.html


----------



## Jo Ellen

Bloat (dilation), even by itself, is a very dangerous condition, it is an emergency. It can be fatal (though rare), even without the twist (torsion). 

Also, bloat causes damage, though it's difficult to know the extent. It stretches the lining of the stomach and weakens the muscle fibers and can make recurrences more likely. Thankfully Daisy seems to be okay now though I am over the top careful with her water intake : 

Honeysmum, I know, it's hard to go back there, it makes me physically ill still, even after a year. I wish more than anything that I could get some of the images of that weekend out of my memory.


----------



## Debles

Jo, it wasn't your fault. We can't know everything. In fact, look how many vets we hear about here on GRF that don't know everything!

I failed my Max and he had a vet who misdiagnosed him and I feel I should have realized and found a different vet sooner. It makes me sick thinking about it also.
And my Max died. Thank God Daisy is alive and with you today!

I have learned so much from being on GRF but we still don't know everything! I thank God every day that I took Gunner into be tested for hypothyroid just because I was paranoid and the vet saw the mass behind his eye!!! Otherwise I may not have taken him in till his yearly check! Who knows what may have happened.. he could easily have lost his eye.


----------



## HovawartMom

Jo Ellen,if you had failed her,she wouldn't be alive!.
Please don't torture yrself!.(((HUGS)))
This is a great chart!.
Does any one has articles on Heritary and bloat?
Would be interested,in finding out,more!.


----------



## Debles

Forgot to say, Thanks Betty!!!!! I have these symptoms memorized!

And even though most people think of overeating, drinking ,with exercise as causes of bloat so many times it seems to be linked with stress.


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*

Betty

Thanks for posting this. The MAIN THING with BLOAT when you see the pacing, the pale gums, the trying to vomit, any of these symptoms is to RUSH YOUR DOG TO A VET OR EMERGENCY VET IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## KaMu

I know this post has been up for sometime and rightfully so. Question....is it true that the elevated dog bowls decrease the likelyhood of bloat? I know Ive read that somewhere over the years, figured Id ask now that I have a GR
Thanks in advance


----------



## Laurie

I've read as well that elevated bowls decrease the risk of bloat as do slow-feed bowls......I lost my beautiful boy Phoenix to bloat last March....needless to say, I am extremely paranoid and do whatever is necessary to ensure it doesn't occur again.

ETA: We use slow feed but not elevated bowls.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Actually, I've read that elevated bowls INCREASE the risk of bloat. 

http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy had minor surgery this morning (ear hematoma). I'm so scared of the water when I bring her home. I'm giving her only 1/2 cup every 1/2 hour, and I won't be breathing 

I'm not at all concerned about food or raised or unraised dishes ... it's the water that terrifies me.


----------



## Laurie

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy had minor surgery this morning (ear hematoma). I'm so scared of the water when I bring her home. I'm giving her only 1/2 cup every 1/2 hour, and I won't be breathing
> 
> I'm not at all concerned about food or raised or unraised dishes ... it's the water that terrifies me.


You and me both......I cringe when my guys drink after meals. I tend to take it away from them if I see them drinking too much.


----------



## KaMu

Ohhhh boy .... nix the elevated bowls. Which, as I think more about this, makes sense. In humans many people think that when they are taking pills, if they throw their heads back the pills go down easier. When in fact a slight chin tuck while swallowing opens the way for easier swallowing. If you apply that to canines swallowing and worrying about excess air than yes, no elevated bowls.
Geeze, if Id just *think*!!!!! Than again, these post help me do just that.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Me too - Whenever we are playing with Sophie - throwing the ball, running, etc. - and she goes to get a drink, I want to stop her! Very scary stuff.....


----------



## KaMu

These boards are just the best! 
Daisy will be ok....try not to be too stressed. Sending positive calming thoughts her way.


----------



## my4goldens

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy had minor surgery this morning (ear hematoma). I'm so scared of the water when I bring her home. I'm giving her only 1/2 cup every 1/2 hour, and I won't be breathing
> 
> I'm not at all concerned about food or raised or unraised dishes ... it's the water that terrifies me.


Jo, 
Good thoughts for a speedy and uneventful recovery for Daisy. Having just pulled Rusty thru a bloat episode and subsequent surgery to tack the stomach, I know how scared you are. Rusty is 10 days post op, I watch him like a hawk. He is doing well, but I am realizing now how very close we came to losing him. If I hadn't made the decision at six in the morning to rush him to the ER vet, we would have. I never want to see a case of bloat again.

Donna


----------



## Jo Ellen

Omg, talk about anniversary reactions. I'm a wreck. She's fine, I'm not so fine :no: I gave her maybe 2 laps of water and then took it up. She wants more.

I will never recover from her bloat episode 2 years ago. I just want to cry, I feel so paralyzed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Jo, I can imagine how you feel. Just remember, she feeds off your stress and emotions, so do the best you can of living in the thankful moment along with Daisy.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm doing okay, Betty, thanks. She's sleeping, I'm working, she has no idea how I really feel. I'll give her a little bit more water in a few minutes. I was prepared for somewhat of this stress, just remembering what happened before, but it's a lot worse than I thought it would be.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

OMG Jo Ellen! I can certainly understand your stress! What you went through with Daisy was no cake walk for sure!!!! Gentle hugs for our sweet girl please!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm reliving 2 years ago like it was yesterday. Will I ever be pre-bloat normal again? Ever?


----------



## Noey

tippykayak said:


> As far as causes of bloat, it's usually because the stomach becomes too full and the contents can't be expelled. Air is the biggest culprit. Even in cases where drinking too much water triggered it, it's probably the air that got gulped with the water that's the problem.
> 
> Dogs have to be predisposed to develop it. There are some breeds that simply can't because of the way they're built. There's also a surgery they can do now where they tack the stomach in place, so if a dog is a repeated bloater, they can help prevent it in the future.
> 
> The most key sign is nonproductive vomiting. If a dog vomits more than a couple of times, and if nothing's coming up, head straight to the vet. If the dog is vomiting food or bile, a trip to the vet may be necessary if it's happing over and over, but it's not bloat if what's coming up has food or bile in it.


I have a stupid question: My guys burp a lot...Noah deserves an award for his ability to out burp certain family members. It's not all the time, but when he burps you know it. I always thought because he is a burper - that was a good sign as he can get the air out...is this backward thinking?


----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*my dog also burps*

Piper does something, like a burp, almost every morning either while he's eating or within five minutes or so of finishing. The first time I heard him do it, I thought surely he's not burping. I've had dogs all of my life and never knew a dog could burp (if that is what is really happening).

He doesn't seem to react when he does it, no indication that he's uncomfortable in any way. He'll look directly at me and burp !


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Cody burps after every meal. I think it's his way of passing his kudos to the cook. lol And not to mention a very boy thing to do !


----------



## Karen519

*Penny & Maggie's Mom*

Penny and Maggie's Mom

Thank you so much for posting this BLOAT CHART and everyone should look at it and get your dog to a vet IMMEDIATELY if you suspect bloat!!

http://bouviers.net/dogblog/files/bloatchart.pdf

*P.S. FOR US SIGNS were: Snobear was trying to throw up and poop at same time but nothing was coming out, he seemed ancy and anxious and was pacing and finally he just laid down exhausted. We checked his gums and they were VERY PALE, ALMOST WHITE!
Snobear had BLOAT!!*


----------



## sdain31y

I was sent a link to a youtube video of an Akita that was experiencing bloat. Its hard to watch, but I feel a lot better prepared (the dog survived!!). 

not sure how to add the link, but the website is


----------



## Jo Ellen

Why are they videotaping this and not rushing this dog to a vet. I don't understand. This is easily a fatal condition, not to mention extremely painful. I don't understand.

sdain, you will know if your dog bloats, you will know immediately if you are watching. It's really quite unmistakable, you know something is dreadfully wrong and there's only one thing to do ... get to the vet as quickly as you can.


----------



## my4goldens

Jo Ellen said:


> Why are they videotaping this and not rushing this dog to a vet. I don't understand. This is easily a fatal condition, not to mention extremely painful. I don't understand.
> 
> sdain, you will know if your dog bloats, you will know immediately if you are watching. It's really quite unmistakable, you know something is dreadfully wrong and there's only one thing to do ... get to the vet as quickly as you can.


I agree with you, Jo Ellen. Having almost lost my Rusty almost two years ago to bloat, it is an awful thing to see, and minutes count if you are to save the dog. Having seen bloat in person I could not bring myself to watch the video clip. The images of Rusty and what he went thru are still too fresh in my mind.


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Thank you! I've coped it into my documents and will be printing out to tape up in the pantry!!!!!


----------



## Laurie

Having lost my beautiful Phoenix to bloat almost 3 years ago, I just want to reiterate...if you see a symptom even remotely resembling bloat...get your dog to the vet. It could mean life or death. It is not something you want to experience.

A few months ago, I noticed Austin standing still with his head down...he was clearly uncomfortable. I called the vet right away and told her I was bringing him in. After learning I had already lost one Golden to bloat, she was great. She did everything possible to ease my mind that Austin wasn't bloating.....he had a belly ache. Yes I am severely paranoid!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Laurie said:


> A few months ago, I noticed Austin standing still with his head down...he was clearly uncomfortable. I called the vet right away and told her I was bringing him in. After learning I had already lost one Golden to bloat, she was great. She did everything possible to ease my mind that Austin wasn't bloating.....he had a belly ache. Yes I am severely paranoid!!


I understand this. We never fully recover, do we. {{hugs}} for you, Laurie, and always tender thoughts for Phoenix.


----------



## puppatoos

COuld someone kindly educate me on this..
One of my goldies will bow and stretch after is meal then go down and start scratching his face and lick his legs.. is this a sign or symptom of bloat?
My other girl will burp after her meal.
I'm constantly worried and wonder if I should rush them in. I watch them after that and limit water before and after a meal. But does bloat only happen after a meal? Somewhere said it could happen anytime with water, and when I'm not home, and nobody else is, this is so scary.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I have noticed the link no longer works in this sticky. I found the chart a few other places though.

This site still has the PDF to print out: Bloat

This one has the .JPG shown below: This Post Could Save a Dog’s Life… GDV Bloat | Your Premier Source for Dog Show Reporting 












puppatoos said:


> COuld someone kindly educate me on this..
> One of my goldies will bow and stretch after is meal then go down and start scratching his face and lick his legs.. is this a sign or symptom of bloat?
> My other girl will burp after her meal.
> I'm constantly worried and wonder if I should rush them in. I watch them after that and limit water before and after a meal. But does bloat only happen after a meal? Somewhere said it could happen anytime with water, and when I'm not home, and nobody else is, this is so scary.


Sounds like they are exhibiting normal dog behavior in my opinion Puppatoos.

Here is a link for you to read up on.

Bloat in Dogs

This has one persons comments on the Purdue bloat study mentioned in the above link.

Purdue Bloat Study | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## o0Shaz0o

I just clicked on the link and it tells me access is forbidden! Any ideas?


----------



## o0Shaz0o

Never mind... Just found the new link later in the thread!


----------



## zeke11

Reposting new link:

http://www.bmd.org/bmdcr/bloat_chart.pdf


----------



## Jleigh

What's the opinion on the gastroplexy. Is it a good thing to have done while they get fixed? I seen so many things on bloat and I'm so up in the air about what to do and I have some time to decide I just wanna make the right choice.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Mods, can you substitute the new link posted above in place of the original link? I don't want someone needing this in a hurry to scroll down in a life and death emergency or even give up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Jleigh said:


> What's the opinion on the gastroplexy. Is it a good thing to have done while they get fixed? I seen so many things on bloat and I'm so up in the air about what to do and I have some time to decide I just wanna make the right choice.


Our local Weim rescue does gastroplexy with every spay/neuter. My understanding is they can still bloat, but not twist. It is still an emergency though.


----------



## Karen519

*These were the signs for our Snobear*

These were the signs for our Snobear: 



Karen519 said:


> Penny and Maggie's Mom
> 
> Thank you so much for posting this BLOAT CHART and everyone should look at it and get your dog to a vet IMMEDIATELY if you suspect bloat!!
> 
> bouviers.net
> 
> *P.S. FOR US SIGNS were: Snobear was trying to throw up and poop at same time but nothing was coming out, he seemed ancy and anxious and was pacing and finally he just laid down exhausted. We checked his gums and they were VERY PALE, ALMOST WHITE!
> Snobear had BLOAT!!*


----------



## laurelcrs

I just read this thread and I'm so glad I did. I knew not to feed just before or after exercise but did not know water could be a problem. Indy always wants to drink a lot when we come back from our walks. I'm sure he is still adjusting to climate change, coming from Indiana to south Florida. I usually interrupt him to slow him down because he would sometimes drink fast and then throw it up. I'm going to be watching him like a hawk.


----------



## TexasGoldRush

Is bloat common in Goldens and if so what can you do to combat it?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Make sure your is dog calm when he eats or drinks. Nervous dogs are much more likely to bloat than calm dogs.

If your dog drinks too fast, you can use a special bowl to slow him down:

Anti-Gulp Bowl


----------



## Janeli

*Bloating in puppies?*

hello! we asked tanjobi's vet before if it was possible for puppies to have bloated tummies, she said no. all my life i believed her, until tonight. this evening, we went out for 30mins to eat and we left him home alone. he overturned the table, defecated, peed, spilled his water, and most of all.. he ate all the food in the pan that was supposed to be his lunch (but was not given to him) and dinner. right now, i happened to touch his belly and it was hard like a balloon about to pop! i drew my ear close to his tummy, it seemed like it had to digest a large amount of food. i was worried. i researched about this then the sites told me that it could have worms. when i think about it, its been a while since he hadnt taken the dewormer. right now, he's sleeping soundly. i checked his gums, observed him whether he was restless or not, massaged his tummy, etc. 

he played with us before sleeping, peed, and his gums were normal. its too late to go to the vet now. help? thanks


----------



## Cpc1972

He probably just over ate. It is very uncommon for a puppy to get bloat. It is caused more from them getting to much air in their belly when eating to fast. If you notice your pup trying to vomit and nothing coming up or pacing ect take him to a emergency vet.


----------



## Taz9630

This is most useful my friend has sadly just lost a dog to bloat and I have to admit I had never heard of it and it scared me that something so awful could happen and I wouldn't no what to do.

Thank you for this, I now know what to look for


----------



## debbie624

I realize this thread is old but came across it and wondering if anyone still has the link for the pressure point if bloat occurs. The link for this on page 1 of this thread does not work. Thanks


----------

